# Constatazione



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

tragedie, melodrammi, morti ammazzati...da che il mondo ha vita intorno al tradimento la gente soffre, muore e si strazia ed ogni tanto qualcuno se ne esce...ma come mai?
:miiiii:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tragedie, melodrammi, morti ammazzati...da che il mondo ha vita intorno al tradimento la gente soffre, muore e si strazia ed ogni tanto qualcuno se ne esce...ma come mai?
> :miiiii:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Da che il mondo ha vita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Intorno a tantissime cose...
la gente soffre...
Ma noi pensiamo solo al tradimento...

E quelli che patiscono la fame, la sete, le malattie
Quelli che patiscono le violenze, la guerra, le bombe dove li metti?

Ma credimi è biblica la storia...
Nella Bibbia Dio dice...anche se tu mi sarai infedele io ti rimarrò fedele...

Quell'altro là non fa neanche ora ad andare sul Sinai a farsi dare le tavole...
che loro si fanno un vitello d'oro...

Ma in che mondo viviamo
Da quando il mondo ha vita...

TUtto incominciò con quella donnaccia di Eva...che se la fece con il serpente no?

E da lì iniziarono tutti i guai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Da che il mondo ha vita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Intorno a tantissime cose...
> ...


strano, visto il nome del sito


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tragedie, melodrammi, morti ammazzati...da che il mondo ha vita intorno al tradimento la gente soffre, muore e si strazia ed ogni tanto qualcuno se ne esce...*ma come mai?*
> :miiiii:





Infatti anche io mi chiedo 
Ma come mai?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tragedie, melodrammi, morti ammazzati...da che il mondo ha vita intorno al tradimento la gente soffre, muore e si strazia ed ogni tanto qualcuno se ne esce...ma come mai?
> :miiiii:


come mai ?
bhó...
forse perché non riesce a guardare fuori dal suo mondo?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> come mai ?
> bhó...
> forse perché non riesce a guardare fuori dal suo mondo?


pensare che senza il tradimento dovremmo rinunciare ad opere, commedie, films , soap., libri....
tutte cazzatine


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

dimenticavo...canzoni


----------



## free (26 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dimenticavo...canzoni



metti a posto ogni cosa e parliamone un po'


----------



## free (26 Aprile 2013)

io di errori ne ho fatti, di colpe ne ho

:mrgreen:


----------



## free (26 Aprile 2013)

non ti sembra un po' caro il prezzo che adesso io sto per pagare??


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...SiI6VxR22s7tzoEu8d7Itlw&bvm=bv.45645796,d.Ymsnon andare via per un paio di occhi grigi
viaaaaaaaaaaaa viaaaaaaaaaaaaaa viaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dimenticavo...canzoni



Ecco


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

Non son degno di te
non ti merito più


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non son degno di te
> non ti merito più


:unhappy:è troppo


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :unhappy:è troppo


Chiedo venia 
La mia formazione giovanile si è svolta sui 45 giri dei miei genitori


----------



## Annuccia (26 Aprile 2013)

si soffre, senza ombra di dubbio, si piange, ti crolla il mondo addosso..ma poi devi decidere se un gesto anche se fatto dalla persona a te più cara deve distrurggerti la vita così...a prescindere da come vanno le cose dopo, per te stessa, perché tu vali di più di quel gesto..... c'è chi non riesce è vero e purtroppo a stento va avanti, tra mille se e mille ma, alcuni rimpiangendo addirittura di averlo scoperto ...c'è chi ne rimane perseguitato..c'è chi addirittura sceglierebbe di togliersi la vita anzicchè continuare a vivere in quel modo...al di là dello scherzo, al di la del tradimento per amore o per sesso, al dila di tutto per chi riceve fa male, in vari modi ma fa male...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Chiedo venia
> La mia formazione giovanile si è svolta sui 45 giri dei miei genitori



a tutto c'è rimedio.

Il dott musica consiglia un paio d'ore tra video di Bromberg/Weckl ed un sano ascolto di tutta la discografia Rock dai Van Halen in poi...

Aggiungerei anche paio d'ore alla settimana di Michel Camilo...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si soffre, senza ombra di dubbio, si piange, ti crolla il mondo addosso..ma poi devi decidere se un gesto anche se fatto dalla persona a te più cara deve distrurggerti la vita così...a prescindere da come vanno le cose dopo, per te stessa, perché tu vali di più di quel gesto..... c'è chi non riesce è vero e purtroppo a stento va avanti, tra mille se e mille ma, alcuni rimpiangendo addirittura di averlo scoperto ...c'è chi ne rimane perseguitato..c'è chi addirittura sceglierebbe di togliersi la vita anzicchè continuare a vivere in quel modo...al di là dello scherzo, al di la del tradimento per amore o per sesso, al dila di tutto per chi riceve fa male, in vari modi ma fa male...


come insegnano i Queen ...


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a tutto c'è rimedio.
> 
> Il dott musica consiglia un paio d'ore tra video di Bromberg/Weckl ed un sano ascolto di tutta la discografia Rock dai Van Halen in poi...
> 
> Aggiungerei anche paio d'ore alla settimana di Michel Camilo...


Tranquillo, la mia infanzia è piuttosto lontana: ho avuto un sacco di tempo per rimediare :carneval:


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2013)

Due settimane fa sono stata alla prima di questo: http://www.tieffeteatro.it/spettacoli/stagione-2012-2013/39-otello-ancora-un-tango-ed-e-l-ultimo


[video=youtube_share;GbBzJpMqcmI]http://youtu.be/GbBzJpMqcmI[/video]


E' impressionante con che attualità fuori dal tempo i sentimenti dei protagonisti di una tragedia di secoli fa si comunichino tutt'oggi. Tutto cambia, niente cambia.

L'animo profondo dell'uomo è sempre lo stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> non ti sembra un po' caro il prezzo che adesso io sto per pagare??


Mi è sempre sembrato un prezzo basso (la valigia sul letto quella di un lungo viaggio). Uno che avesse aggiunto quella frase se ne sarebbe uscito malconcio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

Tradire è la cosa peggiore che ti possa fare una persona e si può essere traditi solo se ti fidi davvero e ti affidi a questa persona. Nell'essere traditi il sesso è solo una componente è il resto, la montagna di finzioni, che è insopportabile. Se ne esce quasi sempre perché non ci si fa distruggere dalle bugie altrui e si vuole rimanere se stessi.


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

tutto si supera, anche la morte di persone care.
la vita deve andare avanti sempre...però non si deve negare la sofferenza pur sapendo che ci deve essere reazione


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tradire è la cosa peggiore che ti possa fare una persona e si può essere traditi solo se ti fidi davvero e ti affidi a questa persona. Nell'essere traditi il sesso è solo una componente è il resto, la montagna di finzioni, che è insopportabile. Se ne esce quasi sempre perché non ci si fa distruggere dalle bugie altrui e si vuole rimanere se stessi.



...che palle pero'..............


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...che palle pero'..............


A tua moglie basterebbe scoprire che hai un cellulare a lei sconosciuto. O che hai fatto salire un'altra sulla vostra auto a cui lei lega cose belle fatte insieme.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A tua moglie basterebbe scoprire che hai un cellulare a lei sconosciuto. O che hai fatto salire un'altra sulla vostra auto a cui lei lega cose belle fatte insieme.



Dio me ne scampi.........
non e'stata solo una..quell'auto e'stata mitica...sai Brunetta l'ho appena venduta,e l'ultima sera che l'ho vista in garage..quanti ricordi.

la nuova e'ancora vergine..ma lo sara'per poco...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dio me ne scampi.........
> non e'stata solo una..quell'auto e'stata mitica...sai Brunetta l'ho appena venduta,e l'ultima sera che l'ho vista in garage..quanti ricordi.
> 
> la nuova e'ancora vergine..ma lo sara'per poco...


Sono quei ricordi che darebbero un dolore profondo a tua moglie. Hai idea di cosa sia un dolore profondo.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono quei ricordi che darebbero un dolore profondo a tua moglie. Hai idea di cosa sia un dolore profondo.


si..quando il fatturato cala..o quando vedo un'insoluto


----------



## free (26 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si..quando il fatturato cala..o quando vedo un'insoluto



in effetti...

tuttavia per me il dolore peggiore sarebbe scoprire che le persone a cui voglio bene hanno problemi di salute


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti...
> 
> tuttavia per me il dolore peggiore sarebbe scoprire che le persone a cui voglio bene hanno problemi di salute


anche ricevere posta da equitalia non è da sottovalutare


----------



## free (26 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche ricevere posta da equitalia non è da sottovalutare



buonasera Lotharina bella


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche ricevere posta da equitalia non è da sottovalutare



Vuoi mettere...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si..quando il fatturato cala..o quando vedo un'insoluto



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Amico ocio alla maestra
se non more con il gas
usa il flit...

Dai dai dai domine 
con la lussia e la perpetua


Oppure il tuo dolore profondo sono quando lei sospettando qualcosa ti capita in ufficio e giù calci negli stinchi...con quei tacchetti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti...
> 
> tuttavia per me il dolore peggiore sarebbe scoprire che le persone a cui voglio bene hanno problemi di salute


Fidati...
Si fa molto male...:up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dimenticavo...canzoni


anche qualche dipinto, temo.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tragedie, melodrammi, morti ammazzati...da che il mondo ha vita intorno al tradimento la gente soffre, muore e si strazia ed ogni tanto qualcuno se ne esce...ma come mai?
> :miiiii:


Unica parola valida chiamasi immaturità, scarsa conoscenza di se stessi e attitudine alla sofferenza. Nel momento in cui si ha la possibilità di poter soffrire con "ragione" ( che ragione non è) hai quella clausola sociale che ti da ragione ed input ad una sofferenza ricercata ed apprezzata per status. 

Questo potrebbe sembrare un discorso cinico ma no lo è, è soltanto l'esposizione alquanto criticabile della fragilità di emozioni, sensazioni ed emotività consciamente cercate e volute.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Unica parola valida chiamasi immaturità, scarsa conoscenza di se stessi e attitudine alla sofferenza. Nel momento in cui si ha la possibilità di poter soffrire con "ragione" ( che ragione non è) hai quella clausola sociale che ti da ragione ed input ad una *sofferenza ricercata *ed apprezzata per status.
> 
> Questo potrebbe sembrare un discorso cinico ma no lo è, è soltanto l'esposizione alquanto criticabile della fragilità di emozioni, sensazioni ed emotività consciamente cercate e volute.


ma da chi?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma da chi?


dove siamo noi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> dove siamo noi?


ma la sofferenza ricercata da chi?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche ricevere posta da equitalia non è da sottovalutare


Se è per quello pure Enel luce e gas a me fan tanto ma tanto male


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Unica parola valida chiamasi immaturità, scarsa conoscenza di se stessi e attitudine alla sofferenza. Nel momento in cui si ha la possibilità di poter soffrire con "ragione" ( che ragione non è) hai quella clausola sociale che ti da ragione ed input ad una sofferenza ricercata ed apprezzata per status.
> 
> Questo potrebbe sembrare un discorso cinico ma no lo è, è soltanto l'esposizione alquanto criticabile della fragilità di emozioni, sensazioni ed emotività consciamente cercate e volute.


Parliamo di dipendenza affettiva?.....


----------



## Annuccia (29 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se è per quello pure Enel luce e gas a *me fan tanto ma tanto male  *


non solo a te....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma la sofferenza ricercata da chi?



Mi attenevo ad un'apertura di thread, in un forum di tradimento dove si discute. Di cosa stiamo stiamo discutendo? anzi di chi stiamo discutendo, e per meglio dire Minerva di cosa e di chi stava discutendo? 

La sofferenza è ricercata ipoteticamente dal tradito come una valvola di sfogo, ci metterei anche la sofferenza del traditore che per tradire avrà le sue "giuste" motivazioni.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Parliamo di dipendenza affettiva?.....



Probabile


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Mi attenevo ad un'apertura di thread, in un forum di tradimento dove si discute. Di cosa stiamo stiamo discutendo? anzi di chi stiamo discutendo, e per meglio dire Minerva di cosa e di chi stava discutendo?
> 
> *La sofferenza è ricercata ipoteticamente dal tradito come una valvola di sfogo, ci metterei anche la sofferenza del traditore che per tradire avrà le sue "giuste" motivazioni*.


Ora... io vorrei pure essere educata e ragionevole... ma questa oggettivamente è una stronzata. Cioè... la sofferenza come valvola di sfogo... ma di sfogo di che? della sofferenza medesima?  Non parliamo della sofferenza del traditore poi che è una roba che difficilmente ...
Però ci provo, dài.
Eccolo, adesso gli passo vicino e lo sfioro con l'anca (che male che male come soffro)
Gli lancio un'occhiata e gli faccio un sorriso(ma per farlo devo sforzarmi perchè sto soffrendo veramente tanto)
Oh, mi ha mandato un messaggino per sapere se posso prendermi la mattina per vederci domani (Oddio che dolore.)
Gli rispondo chiedendo cosa ha intenzione di farmi per tutta la mattina ( ma ti assicuro che mentre digito, il sorrisino che compare sulle mie labbra è un rictus dovuto all'acuta sofferenza che sto provando)
Mi risponde che così lo faccio star male(vedi che hai ragione)
Allora replico che mi toccherà visitarlo per scoprire qual'è l'origine del suo malessere(è una missione a volte)
... 


...

andiamo, su, che il tempo per le favole della buonanotte è bello che finito:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ora... io vorrei pure essere educata e ragionevole... ma questa oggettivamente è una stronzata. Cioè... la sofferenza come valvola di sfogo... ma di sfogo di che? della sofferenza medesima?  Non parliamo della sofferenza del traditore poi che è una roba che difficilmente ...
> Però ci provo, dài.
> Eccolo, adesso gli passo vicino e lo sfioro con l'anca (che male che male come soffro)
> Gli lancio un'occhiata e gli faccio un sorriso(ma per farlo devo sforzarmi perchè sto soffrendo veramente tanto)
> ...



Potrei anche quotarti e ti quoto, serve a farmi capire?

No, probabile che non sia riuscito a esprimermi bene. Trovo giusto che si soffra per un tradimento e qua si se ne leggono le motivazioni, mille motivazioni. Trovi giusto che queste si portano appresso per tanto tempo?

Io ritengo che nel prolungamento di una sofferenza ci sia abbastanza immaturità, se non altro fa capire quanto si sia investito sul partner e non su chi si doveva veramente investire, cioè noi stessi.

I traditori non li giustifico ne li condanno, se si è arrivati a tradire una motivazione ci sarà e va ricercata dentro la coppia stessa, non credo si tradisca esclusivamente perchè ci si svegli la mattina ci si si dice, oggi mi faccio una trombata extra.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Probabile


Ma la dipendenza affettiva presuppone un vuoto, un' insicurezza, un non volersi bene... La ricerca di conferme del nostro valore da altri perche noi non sappiamo apprezzarci ... Si diventa vittime più che amanti (amanti nel senso generale del termine  )  :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma la dipendenza affettiva presuppone un vuoto, un' insicurezza, un non volersi bene... La ricerca di conferme del nostro valore da altri perche noi non sappiamo apprezzarci ... Si diventa vittime più che amanti (amanti nel senso generale del termine  )  :smile:



Esatto. Quindi? Immaturità o cos'altro? Oppure immaturità ed altro ancora? e via discorrendo... intreccio di causa ed effetto in crescendo?


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> dove siamo noi?


ma soprattutto ...dove stiamo andando?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma soprattutto ...dove stiamo andando?


E LA Constatazione almeno è amichevole oppure no?


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Potrei anche quotarti e ti quoto, serve a farmi capire?
> 
> No, probabile che non sia riuscito a esprimermi bene. Trovo giusto che si soffra per un tradimento e qua si se ne leggono le motivazioni, mille motivazioni. Trovi giusto che queste si portano appresso per tanto tempo?
> 
> ...



Verde mio.
Non sono d'accordo sul neretto, ritengo che ci siano mille  motivazioni oltre al fatto che i tradimenti per me, non hanno tutti lo stesso impatto ma il resto sono in totale accordo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Potrei anche quotarti e ti quoto, serve a farmi capire?
> 
> No, probabile che non sia riuscito a esprimermi bene. Trovo giusto che si soffra per un tradimento e qua si se ne leggono le motivazioni, mille motivazioni. Trovi giusto che queste si portano appresso per tanto tempo?
> 
> ...


Soffrire a lungo per qualcosa che non si riesce a superare non è giusto. Una delle tante cose non giuste nella vita. Ma se una persona si trova in quelle condizioni, non svilisco la sua sofferenza mettendoci il carico di una sua presunta inadeguatezza. Il tempo in queste cose ha un valore assolutamente relativo, non ci sono tempi massimi o minimi.
Per quanto riguarda l'investire sul partner o su noi stessi.... è un discorso che leggo spesso.
Abbiamo investito su noi stessi, alzato il ponte levatoio, messi i coccodrilli nel fossato e adesso... siamo sicuri, no? Siamo completamente al sicuro nella fortezza, chi vuole entrare deve bussare e io decido come e per quanto tempo dargli ospitalità. Posso misurare quanto vino mescere e cosa mettere in tavola. Un modo di vivere la vita, certamente. Ma non l'unico. 
C'è chi decide di lasciare aperte porte e finestre e di assumersi il rischio di far entrare gli altri, di mettere a disposizione tutto ciò che ha, di non custodire nulla per sè.
E' un altro modo di vivere.
Ma dato che ognuno lo fa nel proprio, non ha senso dare una valenza dispregiativa a quel modo che già abbiamo reputato non essere il migliore.
Tu potrai dirmi che con il mio modo io, una volta depredato il castello e fuggiti i ladroni, mi trovi in una difficoltà assurda per riprendermi, ho perso tanto, quasi tutto e ... chi me l'ha fatto fare? Certo il tempo che serve per riempire nuovamente le dispense e tessere gli arazzi e ricostruire mobili... e hai ragione, è tanto.
Però... che bello è stato non aver mai chiuso nulla a chiave, mai risparmiato nulla ma sempre offerto tutto quello che avevo. Che bello è stato aver avuto sempre le finestre aperte per far entrare sole e vento, non aver avuto mai gelosia di qualcosa da tenere solo per me, non aver mai tenuto i conti di quello che ho dato e di quello che ho ricevuto.
Così bello che adesso, visto che il castello è spoglio e ci vorrebbe troppo tempo a riarredarlo... vivo all'aperto.
L'importante, per me, è stare alla luce del sole, perchè solo le cose che si possono vedere alla luce del sole valgono la pena.


----------



## Leda (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ora... io vorrei pure essere educata e ragionevole... ma questa oggettivamente è una stronzata. Cioè... la sofferenza come valvola di sfogo... ma di sfogo di che? della sofferenza medesima? Non parliamo della sofferenza del traditore poi che è una roba che difficilmente ...
> Però ci provo, dài.
> Eccolo, adesso gli passo vicino e lo sfioro con l'anca (che male che male come soffro)
> Gli lancio un'occhiata e gli faccio un sorriso(ma per farlo devo sforzarmi perchè sto soffrendo veramente tanto)
> ...



Sto morendo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
(vedi che ha ragione?)


Verde, ovviamente.
Do massima importanza a chi mi regala buonumore


----------



## Leda (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Soffrire a lungo per qualcosa che non si riesce a superare non è giusto. Una delle tante cose non giuste nella vita. *Ma se una persona si trova in quelle condizioni, non svilisco la sua sofferenza mettendoci il carico di una sua presunta inadeguatezza.* Il tempo in queste cose ha un valore assolutamente relativo, non ci sono tempi massimi o minimi.
> Per quanto riguarda l'investire sul partner o su noi stessi.... è un discorso che leggo spesso.
> Abbiamo investito su noi stessi, alzato il ponte levatoio, messi i coccodrilli nel fossato e adesso... siamo sicuri, no? Siamo completamente al sicuro nella fortezza, chi vuole entrare deve bussare e io decido come e per quanto tempo dargli ospitalità. Posso misurare quanto vino mescere e cosa mettere in tavola. Un modo di vivere la vita, certamente. Ma non l'unico.
> C'è chi decide di lasciare aperte porte e finestre e di assumersi il rischio di far entrare gli altri, di mettere a disposizione tutto ciò che ha, di non custodire nulla per sè.
> ...



Grande Sbri.
Vorrei un campo di smeraldi tutto per te.


----------



## Anais (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tradire è la cosa peggiore che ti possa fare una persona e si può essere traditi solo se ti fidi davvero e ti affidi a questa persona. Nell'essere traditi il sesso è solo una componente è il resto, la montagna di finzioni, che è insopportabile. Se ne esce quasi sempre perché non ci si fa distruggere dalle bugie altrui e si vuole rimanere se stessi.


Premetto che per me c'è molto di peggio che essere traditi. 
Per cui io nemmeno mi sono mai messa di impegno per scoprire se mio marito abbia  avuto altre storie, non sarebbe quello il problema. Credo ci sia stata nella sua vita una parentesi ma non è da quello che arrivano i nostri problemi.
 Quindi ammetto di fare fatica a comprendere chi si ritrova impantanato nella sofferenza di essere tradito, tanto da non riuscire ad uscirne. Se si è stati traditi perchè il partner si è innamorato di un'altra, allora, io soffrirei perchè probabilmente perderei il mio uomo ma non certo per lo "sgarbo" subito.
Se invece l'avesse fatto per leggerezza e per sesso, starei male, certo, ma mi incazzerei con lui, pensando che abbia agito alla cazzo (appunto!). Un cazzone insomma. Dopodichè valuterei...e se quello che mi ha sempre dato e continua a darmi è ciò che voglio e che mi ha sempre fatto stare bene, beh credo che sarei disposta a passarci su e a buttarmi tutto alle spalle.
Ma per capire meglio, quando tu parli di montagne di finzioni a cosa ti riferisci? Al fatto che magari il partner traditore continua in casa a riempire di attenzioni la compagno o compagno ufficiale? Che le dice di amarla, anche se poi un'ora dopo, scrive all'amante frasi piccanti o sdolcinate?
Intendi quello con finzione?


----------



## Annuccia (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ora... io vorrei pure essere educata e ragionevole... ma questa oggettivamente è una stronzata. Cioè... la sofferenza come valvola di sfogo... ma di sfogo di che? della sofferenza medesima?  Non parliamo della sofferenza del traditore poi che è una roba che difficilmente ...
> Però ci provo, dài.
> Eccolo, adesso gli passo vicino e lo sfioro con l'anca (che male che male come soffro)
> Gli lancio un'occhiata e gli faccio un sorriso(ma per farlo devo sforzarmi perchè sto soffrendo veramente tanto)
> ...


scusa sbri....non lo sapevi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sto morendo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> (vedi che ha ragione?)
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie, adesso però devo andare a consolare Lothar:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Soffrire a lungo per qualcosa che non si riesce a superare non è giusto. Una delle tante cose non giuste nella vita. Ma se una persona si trova in quelle condizioni, non svilisco la sua sofferenza mettendoci il carico di una sua presunta inadeguatezza. Il tempo in queste cose ha un valore assolutamente relativo, non ci sono tempi massimi o minimi.
> Per quanto riguarda l'investire sul partner o su noi stessi.... è un discorso che leggo spesso.
> Abbiamo investito su noi stessi, alzato il ponte levatoio, messi i coccodrilli nel fossato e adesso... siamo sicuri, no? Siamo completamente al sicuro nella fortezza, chi vuole entrare deve bussare e io decido come e per quanto tempo dargli ospitalità. Posso misurare quanto vino mescere e cosa mettere in tavola. Un modo di vivere la vita, certamente. Ma non l'unico.
> C'è chi decide di lasciare aperte porte e finestre e di assumersi il rischio di far entrare gli altri, di mettere a disposizione tutto ciò che ha, di non custodire nulla per sè.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Premetto che per me c'è molto di peggio che essere traditi.
> Per cui io nemmeno mi sono mai messa di impegno per scoprire se mio marito abbia  avuto altre storie, non sarebbe quello il problema. Credo ci sia stata nella sua vita una parentesi ma non è da quello che arrivano i nostri problemi.
> Quindi ammetto di fare fatica a comprendere chi si ritrova impantanato nella sofferenza di essere tradito, tanto da non riuscire ad uscirne. Se si è stati traditi perchè il partner si è innamorato di un'altra, allora, io soffrirei perchè probabilmente perderei il mio uomo ma non certo per lo "sgarbo" subito.
> Se invece l'avesse fatto per leggerezza e per sesso, starei male, certo, ma mi incazzerei con lui, pensando che abbia agito alla cazzo (appunto!). Un cazzone insomma. Dopodichè valuterei...e se quello che mi ha sempre dato e continua a darmi è ciò che voglio e che mi ha sempre fatto stare bene, beh credo che sarei disposta a passarci su e a buttarmi tutto alle spalle.
> ...


Tutto è finzione quando si tradisce. Non so come possa essere necessario spiegarlo.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto è* finzione *quando si tradisce. Non so come possa essere necessario spiegarlo.


menzogna se mai, quella è necessaria se fai qualcosa alle spalle...finzione è una parola troppo grossa, non tutti i rapporti con corna di mezzo sono basati sulla finzione.....


----------



## Hellseven (29 Aprile 2013)

Sempre interessante il dibattito traditori/traditi. Non annoia mai. E come in tutte le grandi (talvolta un pò sterili ma mai prive di brio) discussioni sul senso delle cose della vita, ognuno resta fermo sulle proprie posizioni. Ma la dicotomia tradimento si/tradimento no mi ricorda abbastanza quella tra vittime/carnefici; perché i traditi sentono il dolore sulla propria pelle mentre i traditori non pentiti sembrano provare lo stesso piacere che prova un serial killer nel fare fuori le proprie vittime. Sono certo che il paragone è pessimo. E lo è. Volutamente però


----------



## Anais (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto è finzione quando si tradisce. Non so come possa essere necessario spiegarlo.


Ma ci può essere finzione in una coppia anche se non si tradisce.
Solo che forse è più accettabile?


----------



## Anais (29 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> menzogna se mai, quella è necessaria se fai qualcosa alle spalle...finzione è una parola troppo grossa, non tutti i rapporti con corna di mezzo sono basati sulla finzione.....


Infatti


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> menzogna se mai, quella è necessaria se fai qualcosa alle spalle...finzione è una parola troppo grossa, non tutti i rapporti con corna di mezzo sono basati sulla finzione.....


No. Una volta pensavo che fosse basato sulle menzogne. Adesso ho capito che è proprio finzione perché si interpreta un personaggio anche con se stessi. Si scrive una sceneggiatura piena di alibi a prova di ogni avvocato. Ma leggi qui?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma ci può essere finzione in una coppia anche se non si tradisce.
> Solo che forse è più accettabile?


Benaltrismo. E' un esempio di alibi. Non ho capito chi tu sia ma cercare la finzione fuori dal tradimento, possibile, non toglie la finzione nel tradimento, connaturata al tradire.


----------



## Anais (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Una volta pensavo che fosse basato sulle menzogne. Adesso ho capito che è proprio finzione perché si interpreta un personaggio anche con se stessi. Si scrive una sceneggiatura piena di alibi a prova di ogni avvocato. Ma leggi qui?


Mi pare esagerato.
Può anche capitare che nella vita si passino periodi di merda e che momentaneamente si perda la rotta.
Ci sono infedeltà dovute a momenti di crisi. Ma non per questo vuole dire che tutta la vita in comune con il partner fosse finzione


----------



## Annuccia (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Una volta pensavo che fosse basato sulle menzogne. Adesso ho capito che è proprio finzione perché si interpreta un personaggio anche con se stessi. Si scrive una sceneggiatura piena di alibi a prova di ogni avvocato. Ma leggi qui?


certo che leggo...ho solo detto che non bisogna generalizzare ci sono storie e storie...(ci sono casi in cui la sceneggiatira è pessima :rotfl


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Mi pare esagerato.
> Può anche capitare che nella vita si passino periodi di merda e che momentaneamente si perda la rotta.
> Ci sono infedeltà dovute a momenti di crisi. Ma non per questo vuole dire che *tutta* la vita in comune con il partner fosse finzione


Tutta l'hai aggiunto tu. Chi tradisce interpreta anche il passato in modo tale da autogiustificarsi e o lo esalta (per apparire, a suoi propri occhi, migliore di quanto è stato) o lo svilisce, quando interpreta la vittima che ha cercato di salvarsi da una crisi o lo appiattisce, per sentirsi colui che aveva il diritto di vivere. Non fa piacere riconoscere queste cose ma se guardi nei racconti altrui lo vedi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma ci può essere finzione in una coppia anche se non si tradisce.
> Solo che forse è più accettabile?


ci sono tanti tipi di finzione pure fuori dalla coppia. Ma noi si sta parlando di tradimento e credo convenga concentrarci su quello.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Mi pare esagerato.
> *Può anche capitare che nella vita si passino periodi di merda e che momentaneamente si perda la rotta.
> Ci sono infedeltà dovute a momenti di crisi. Ma non per questo vuole dire che tutta la vita in comune con il partner fosse finzione*


Vero.
Ma vero anche che una volta rotto gli argini, - magari in un momento di vera crisi e dopo aver molto ponderato, anche tra sofferenze e angosce  interiori, se tradire o meno - può diventre difficile rientrare nella "normalità" di un rapporto di coppia. Anche quando si è certi che la crisi interiore è rientrata. E' come passare dall'età dell'innocenza - sempre ammesso che ne esiste realmente una - a quella della malizia. Come fare un passo indietro? Impossibile, direi. Devi molto lavorare per non ricascarci, molto.


----------



## Anais (29 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo che leggo...ho solo detto che non bisogna generalizzare ci sono storie e storie...(ci sono casi in cui la sceneggiatira è pessima :rotfl


Penso solo che sia possibile che un'infedeltà sia circoscritta a un momento particolare della vita.
Pensare che tutta la vita in comune sia stata falsa e che la persona che ha tradito sia un disonesto in toto...sia eccessivo.
E' stato disonesto si...ma in quella fase della sua vita.
Perchè buttare tutto all'aria quando per anni, magari, c'è stato del buono?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma vero anche che una volta rotto gli argini, - magari in un momento di vera crisi e dopo aver molto ponderato, anche tra sofferenze e angosce  interiori, se tradire o meno - può diventre dificile rientrare nella "normalità" di un rapporto di coppia. Anche quando si è certi che la crisi interiore è rientrata. E' come passare dall'età dell'innocenza - sempre ammesso che ne esiste realmente una - a quel.a della malizi. Come fare un passo indietro?


Certifico che non se ne esce piu'.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo che leggo...ho solo detto che non bisogna generalizzare ci sono storie e storie...(ci sono casi in cui la sceneggiatira è pessima :rotfl


Quasi sempre la sceneggiatura è pessima ma non deve andare alla prova del pubblico. E' una sceneggiatura che piace al solo sceneggiatore-regista-interprete. Se così non fosse come si spiegherebbe l'avvilimento da cui viene preso il traditore scoperto, quando vede crollare le sue costruzioni?


----------



## Annuccia (29 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> *Penso solo che sia possibile che un'infedeltà sia circoscritta a un momento particolare della vita.*
> Pensare che tutta la vita in comune sia stata falsa e che la persona che ha tradito sia un disonesto in toto...sia eccessivo.
> E' stato disonesto si...ma in quella fase della sua vita.
> Perchè buttare tutto all'aria quando per anni, magari, c'è stato del buono?


ma anche in  un periodo normale eh?...mica deve essere per forza particolare...


----------



## Anais (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutta l'hai aggiunto tu. Chi tradisce interpreta anche il passato in modo tale da autogiustificarsi e o lo esalta (per apparire, a suoi propri occhi, migliore di quanto è stato) o lo svilisce, quando interpreta la vittima che ha cercato di salvarsi da una crisi o lo appiattisce, per sentirsi colui che aveva il diritto di vivere. Non fa piacere riconoscere queste cose ma se guardi nei racconti altrui lo vedi.


Questoè vero.
Ma non tutti cercano di incolpare l'altro


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma vero anche che una volta rotto gli argini, - magari in un momento di vera crisi e dopo aver molto ponderato, anche tra sofferenze e angosce  interiori, se tradire o meno - può diventre dificile rientrare nella "normalità" di un rapporto di coppia. Anche quando si è certi che la crisi interiore è rientrata. E' come passare dall'età dell'innocenza - sempre ammesso che ne esiste realmente una - a quella della malizia. Come fare un passo indietro? Impossibile, direi. Devi molto lavorare per non ricascarci, molto.





lothar57 ha detto:


> Certifico che non se ne esce piu'.


Si può uscire se si accetta di mettere in discussione i propri alibi. Ma è cosa rara.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Questoè vero.
> Ma non tutti cercano di incolpare l'altro


Qualche colpa, magari risibile alla prova dei fatti o del confronto la creano tutti, ma nella sceneggiatura può anche rientrare una nostalgia per l'età dell'oro passata in cui tutto era perfetto.


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quasi sempre la sceneggiatura è pessima ma non deve andare alla prova del pubblico. E' una sceneggiatura che piace al solo sceneggiatore-regista-interprete. Se così non fosse come si spiegherebbe l'avvilimento da cui viene preso il traditore scoperto, quando vede crollare le sue costruzioni?



i traditori come la parte oscurissima di Fellini?


----------



## Hellseven (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può uscire se si accetta di mettere in discussione i propri alibi. Ma è cosa rara.


Si può uscire, mi permetto di aggiungere, se se ne vuole uscire. E se si è disposti a rimettere in discussione non solo se stessi ma anche il proprio rapporto di coppia. Ci vogliono due palle così, mi si perdoni il francesismo. E può non solo fare molto male, ma pure portare allo sfascio definitivo del rapporto. Secondo la mia personale e modesta opinione


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma vero anche che una volta rotto gli argini, - magari in un momento di vera crisi e dopo aver molto ponderato, anche tra sofferenze e angosce interiori, se tradire o meno - può diventre dificile rientrare nella "normalità" di un rapporto di coppia. Anche quando si è certi che la crisi interiore è rientrata. *E' come passare dall'età dell'innocenza - sempre ammesso che ne esiste realmente una - a quella della malizia.* Come fare un passo indietro? Impossibile, direi. Devi molto lavorare per non ricascarci, molto.


Non sono sicurissima che il tradimento sia a) un passaggio obbligatorio b) una cosa che ci abbia fatto crescere e quindi non ci permetta più di regredire.
Credo che ogni tradimento sia un'esperienza che può essere positiva o negativa.
Forse per alcuni diventa dipendenza ma in quel caso credo ci siano altri problemi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> i traditori come la parte oscurissima di Fellini?


Anche quella chiara. Il Maestro stesso ha messo in scena i suoi tradimenti facendo recitare insieme moglie e amanti. Aveva anche gusti pessimi in fatto di amanti


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certifico che non se ne esce piu'.


aspetta che ti becchi tua moglie, poi vedi come fai in fretta ad uscirne:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quasi sempre la sceneggiatura è pessima ma non deve andare alla prova del pubblico. E' una sceneggiatura che piace al solo sceneggiatore-regista-interprete. Se così non fosse come si spiegherebbe *l'avvilimento da cui viene preso il traditore scoperto*, quando vede crollare le sue costruzioni?


questo non lo mette in dubbio nessuno...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> i traditori come la parte oscurissima di Fellini?


Fellini è stato anche questo. Leggi quello che hanno scritto le sue amanti di lui e hai una lettura diversa anche dei suoi film. Persino più tragica, in certi passaggi.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono sicurissima che il tradimento sia a) un passaggio obbligatorio b) una cosa che ci abbia fatto crescere e quindi non ci permetta più di regredire.
> Credo che ogni tradimento sia un'esperienza che può essere positiva o negativa.
> Forse per alcuni diventa dipendenza ma in quel caso credo ci siano altri problemi.


In effetti ho fatto un paragone sbagliato. Il passaggio dall'innocenza alla malizia è inevitabile, il tradimento lo è.  Ma qualunque cosa sia, ribadisco che non è facile uscire dalla forma mentis che se ne acquisisce dopo averlo praticato.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si può uscire, mi permetto di aggiungere, se se ne vuole uscire. E se si è disposti a rimettere in discussione non solo se stessi ma anche il proprio rapporto di coppia. Ci vogliono due palle così, mi si perdoni il francesismo. E può non solo fare molto male, ma pure portare allo sfascio definitivo del rapporto. Secondo la mia personale e modesta opinione


Concordo. Credo anzi che la maggioranza dei tradimenti non siano che un'evasione che porta a evitare di affrontare problemi che si teme distruggerebbero la coppia che comunque svolge una funzione importante per il traditore. Il tradimento è una medicina che rischia di ammazzare l'ammalato.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aspetta che ti becchi tua moglie, poi vedi come fai in fretta ad uscirne:mrgreen:


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In effetti ho fatto un paragone sbagliato. Il passaggio dall'innocenza alla malizia è inevitabile, il tradimento lo è.  Ma qualunque cosa sia, ribadisco che non è facile uscire dalla forma mentis che se ne acquisisce dopo averlo praticato.


Cambia anche il tradito, se lo sa.


----------



## Anais (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si può uscire, mi permetto di aggiungere, se se ne vuole uscire. E se si è disposti a rimettere in discussione non solo se stessi ma anche il proprio rapporto di coppia. Ci vogliono due palle così, mi si perdoni il francesismo. E può non solo fare molto male, ma pure portare allo sfascio definitivo del rapporto. Secondo la mia personale e modesta opinione


Diciamo che l'infedeltà dovuta a un periodo di forte crisi, può forse portare un sollievo temporaneo nel partner che si trova un "diversivo" al di fuori.
Può rappresentare un momento di leggerezza e spensieratezza, di luce.
Ma non risolve i problemi a monte, anzi, potrebbe peggiorarli in modo irrimediabile.
Oppure...rappresentare una via di uscita.
Faccio queste riflessioni perchè io mi trovo proprio in questa situazione. Non ho tradito. Ma a volte la tentazione è fortissima...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In effetti ho fatto un paragone sbagliato. Il passaggio dall'innocenza alla malizia è inevitabile, il tradimento lo è.  Ma qualunque cosa sia, ribadisco che non è facile uscire dalla forma mentis che se ne acquisisce dopo averlo praticato.


Dipende da cosa ne è seguito, dal tuo percorso interiore.
Come per tutte le cose, sai se ne vale la pena dopo aver pagato il prezzo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa ne è seguito, dal tuo percorso interiore.
> Come per tutte le cose, sai se ne vale la pena dopo aver pagato il prezzo.


Anche Padre Cristoforo è diventato tale dopo un omicidio.


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche quella chiara. Il Maestro stesso ha messo in scena i suoi tradimenti facendo recitare insieme moglie e amanti. Aveva anche gusti pessimi in fatto di amanti



se ti riferisci alla Milo non la reputo un gusto pessimo.
Tutt' altro dalla Rame, ma credo volesse quello.
Se non sbaglio sono stati amanti quasi vent'anni e il Maestro non ce lo vedo proprio far durare così tanto  una storia solo di sesso.
Che poi. vent'anni? 
Impossibile, l'ebrezza del proibito a quel punto è morta e sepolta.


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aspetta che ti becchi tua moglie, poi vedi come fai in fretta ad uscirne:mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche Padre Cristoforo è diventato tale dopo un omicidio.


un paragone un po' forte ma...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


... a volte certe cure hanno del miracoloso


----------



## Annuccia (29 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a noi non lo racconterà di certo.....non ne avrà il tempo credo..perché tutti i fili verranno tagliati...spero solo i fili...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> se ti riferisci alla Milo non la reputo un gusto pessimo.
> Tutt' altro dalla *Rame*, ma credo volesse quello.
> Se non sbaglio sono stati amanti quasi vent'anni e il Maestro non ce lo vedo proprio far durare così tanto  una storia solo di sesso.
> Che poi. vent'anni?
> Impossibile, l'ebrezza del proibito a quel punto è morta e sepolta.


 Intendevi la Masina? Per me la Milo era inguardabile e inascoltabile ed di una volgarità costituzionale che trovo orrorifica. Ma neppure io avrei mai considerato un uomo come Fellini, nonostante l'apprezzamento cinematografico. Sui gusti non si discute.


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevi la Masina? Per me la Milo era inguardabile e inascoltabile ed di una volgarità costituzionale che trovo orrorifica. Ma neppure io avrei mai considerato un uomo come Fellini, nonostante l'apprezzamento cinematografico. Sui gusti non si discute.


Si la masina, oggi è meglio che faccia altro.
Non ho dormito nulla stanotte. Sono sfatta.

Mi ritiro nella cripta


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si la masina, oggi è meglio che faccia altro.
> Non ho dormito nulla stanotte. Sono sfatta.
> 
> Mi ritiro nella cripta


Donne diversissime ma compagne di uomini simili nella genialità e nella presunzione.
Dormire fa sempre bene:up:


----------



## Hellseven (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevi la Masina? Per me la Milo era inguardabile e inascoltabile ed *di una volgarità costituzionale che trovo orrorifica.* Ma neppure io avrei mai considerato un uomo come Fellini, nonostante l'apprezzamento cinematografico. Sui gusti non si discute.


Spesso l'uomo, anche il presunto Migliore, è come un maiale che ama rotolarsi nel fango: abbisogna di sentirsi sudicio e una come la Milo da giovane era perfetta per questo tipo di diletto. Mai sopravvalutare un uomo, anche se Maestro ...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Spesso l'uomo, anche il presunto Migliore, è come un maiale che ama rotolarsi nel fango: abbisogna di sentirsi sudicio e una come la Milo da giovane era perfetta per questo tipo di diletto. Mai sopravvalutare un uomo, anche se Maestro ...


Lo so bene. Ma, si sa, l'ideale di donna delle donne è il tipo Audrey e Grace che sono eleganti anche immaginate sul w.c.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo so bene. Ma, si sa, l'ideale di donna delle donne è il tipo Audrey e Grace che sono eleganti anche immaginate sul w.c.


Lo è almeno ufficialmente anche dell'uomo politically correct et _tres à la page_. Che in privato, nel w.c. probabilmente però si masturba pensando alle Ruby, alle veline, alla shampista del negozio sotto casa, per nulla raffinata ma vacca da morire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Potrei anche quotarti e ti quoto, serve a farmi capire?
> 
> No, probabile che non sia riuscito a esprimermi bene. Trovo giusto che si soffra per un tradimento e qua si se ne leggono le motivazioni, mille motivazioni. Trovi giusto che queste si portano appresso per tanto tempo?
> 
> ...



ah no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lo è almeno ufficialmente anche dell'uomo politically correct et _tres à la page_. Che in privato, nel w.c. probabilmente però si masturba pensando alle Ruby, alle veline, alla shampista del negozio sotto casa, per nulla raffinata ma vacca da morire.


ma non mi pare proprio che le figure delle donne seduttrici dei film di Fellini fossero poco carnali. E la Milo da giovane era una bellezza. Poi la sua volgarità secondo me è emersa quando la sua bellezza è svanita e lei ha cercato di restare sotto le luci dei riflettori parlando.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah no?


Io su quello non mi ero permessa di obbiettare proprio perchè aspettavo un tuo intervento


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io su quello non mi ero permessa di obbiettare proprio perchè aspettavo un tuo intervento





sbriciolata, visto che tu sei in gamba a riconoscere coloro che ritornano, non ti sembra che quest'Acheo somigli molto a Dr. Manhattan?


----------



## Hellseven (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non mi pare proprio che le figure delle donne seduttrici dei film di Fellini fossero poco carnali. E la Milo da giovane era una bellezza. Poi la sua volgarità secondo me è emersa quando la sua bellezza è svanita e lei ha cercato di restare sotto le luci dei riflettori parlando.


Ho preso al balzo un'osservazione di Brunetta per inserire il discorso uomo/sessualità/volgarità, nulla contro la Milo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutta l'hai aggiunto tu. *Chi tradisce interpreta anche il passato in modo tale* *da autogiustificarsi *e o *lo esalta* (per apparire, a suoi propri occhi, migliore di quanto è stato) o *lo svilisce*, quando interpreta la vittima che ha cercato di salvarsi da una crisi o lo appiattisce, per sentirsi colui che aveva il diritto di vivere. Non fa piacere riconoscere queste cose ma se guardi nei racconti altrui lo vedi.



beh, ma non è sempre così, dai


----------



## Hellseven (29 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sbriciolata, visto che tu sei in gamba a riconoscere coloro che ritornano, non ti sembra che quest'Acheo somigli molto a *Dr. Manhattan?*


Personagglo di quale film? La memoria è ormai fallace


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lo è almeno ufficialmente anche dell'uomo politically correct et _tres à la page_. Che in privato, nel w.c. probabilmente però si masturba pensando alle Ruby, alle veline, alla shampista del negozio sotto casa, per nulla raffinata ma vacca da morire.


:unhappy:   Però ci sono possibilità anche per me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lo è almeno ufficialmente anche dell'uomo politically correct et _tres à la page_. Che in privato, nel w.c. probabilmente però si masturba pensando alle Ruby, alle veline, alla shampista del negozio sotto casa, per nulla raffinata ma vacca da morire.


Mah.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sbriciolata, visto che tu sei in gamba a riconoscere coloro che ritornano, non ti sembra che quest'Acheo somigli molto a Dr. Manhattan?


mmmmmmmmmmnnnnno, sai? la costruzione delle frasi mi sembra diversa...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> beh, ma non è sempre così, dai


Mentre si sta manipolando la realtà non si è consapevoli che si sta scrivendo una sceneggiatura se no il gioco non funziona. Poi c'è chi vive dentro una sceneggiatura tutta la vita. Un'amica descriveva in una sceneggiatura romantica anche i fatti che mi riguardavano e io l'ascoltavo allibita.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy:   Però ci sono possibilità anche per me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Scherzi a parte coniugare piano sessuale reale e piano sessuale immaginario è cosa non facile, secondo me. Forse è un pò il vecchio luogo comune scavato nel solco del maschi da millenni di stereotipi della moglie/compagna ufficiale socialmente irreprensibile, madre e si puttana a letto ma con dei limiti, e le altre donne che a questi limiti non sono tenute a sottostare. Pregiudizi scolpiti nel dna


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte coniugare piano sessuale reale e piano sessuale immaginario è cosa non facile, secondo me. Forse è un pò il vecchio luogo comune scavato nel solco del maschi da millenni di stereotipi della moglie/compagna ufficiale socialmente irreprensibile, madre e si puttana a letto ma con dei limiti, e le altre donne che a questi limiti non sono tenute a sottostare. Pregiudizi scolpiti nel dna


Fortunatamente il DNA non ha pregiudizi :mexican::mexican:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevi la Masina? Per me la Milo era inguardabile e inascoltabile ed di una volgarità costituzionale che trovo orrorifica. Ma neppure io avrei mai considerato un uomo come Fellini, nonostante l'apprezzamento cinematografico. Sui gusti non si discute.



La Milo la trovo bravissima 
nel film giulietta degli spiriti poi fantastica...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte coniugare piano sessuale reale e piano sessuale immaginario è cosa non facile, secondo me. Forse è un pò il vecchio luogo comune scavato nel solco del maschi da millenni di stereotipi della moglie/compagna ufficiale socialmente irreprensibile, *madre e si puttana a letto ma con dei limiti, e le altre donne che a questi limiti non sono tenute a sottostare.* Pregiudizi scolpiti nel dna


beh insomma. Per Fellini la cosa era un po' diversa. Pensa alla Città delle donne. Io poi la presunzione di conoscere un poco la mentalità di un mio corregionale ce l'ho e... non è proprio così. Per tradizione, dalle nostre parti le donne sono state molto più libere sessualmente (e non solo) prima che in altre parti d'italia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La Milo la trovo bravissima
> nel film giulietta degli spiriti poi fantastica...


ma quella non era la Milo. Era giulietta Masina, la moglie. Lei sì, bravissima. Edit. C'era pure la Milo.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh insomma. Per Fellini la cosa era un po' diversa. Pensa alla Città delle donne. Io poi la presunzione di conoscere un poco la mentalità di un mio corregionale ce l'ho e... non è proprio così. Per tradizione, dalle nostre parti le donne sono state molto più libere sessualmente (e non solo) prima che in altre parti d'italia.


Sbri, ti confesso una cosa, ma promettimi che non mi metterai all'indice per questo:  Mai visto un film di Fellini tutto intero, mi ammorba in una maniera sovraumana. Neppure Eisenstein mi annoia così


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quella non era la Milo. Era giulietta Masina, la moglie. Lei sì, bravissima. Edit. C'era pure la Milo.


Sbri....:rotfl:
non avere mai dubbi su quello che dico..
anche se in apparenza possono sembrare fregnacce...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quella non era la Milo. Era giulietta Masina, la moglie. Lei sì, bravissima. Edit. C'era pure la Milo.


Non so se è stato detto, ma Fellini e la Milo pare abbiano avuto una storia extra durata tra tira e molla tipo diciassette anni.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so se è stato detto, ma Fellini e la Milo pare abbiano avuto una storia extra durata tra tira e molla tipo diciassette anni.


L'ha raccontato la Milo dopo la morte sia di Fellini, sia della Masina. Nel frattempo lei era stata l'amante di altri, tra cui Craxi, e ha avuto altre lunghe relazioni.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so se è stato detto, ma Fellini e la Milo pare abbiano avuto una storia extra durata tra tira e molla tipo diciassette anni.


Infatti quel film tratta proprio quell'argomento...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sbri....:rotfl:
> non avere mai dubbi su quello che dico..
> anche se in apparenza possono sembrare fregnacce...:rotfl:


no, mai pensato. E' che ricordo benissimo i ruoli della Masina perchè mi piaceva tantissimo... avevo rimosso la Milo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, mai pensato. E' che ricordo benissimo i ruoli della Masina perchè mi piaceva tantissimo... *avevo rimosso la Milo*.


Un motivo ci sarà :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti quel film tratta proprio quell'argomento...


Però.... dato che la Masina non era una stupida... e che Fellini non la giudicava tale... credo che le cose fossero abbastanza... come dire... Fellini ha sposato Giulietta Masina... e ha avuto decine di amanti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un motivo ci sarà :mexican::mexican:


ma non era male come attrice, lei. Secondo me ha sbagliato a gestirsi, si è affidata troppo alla bellezza e non è riuscita ad evolversi. O forse non era in grado.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *L'ha raccontato la Milo dopo la morte sia di Fellini*, sia della Masina. Nel frattempo lei era stata l'amante di altri, tra cui Craxi, e ha avuto altre lunghe relazioni.


con il suo solito buon gusto


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2013)

a me, tranne ne "la strada", la masina non piace


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Però.... dato che la Masina non era una stupida... e che Fellini non la giudicava tale... credo che le cose fossero abbastanza... come dire... Fellini ha sposato Giulietta Masina... e ha avuto decine di amanti.


Mai letto la loro biografia ?
è bellissima ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> con il suo solito buon gusto


... e peraltro, quando nessuno più poteva smentirla.  Vabbè.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Soffrire a lungo per qualcosa che non si riesce a superare non è giusto. Una delle tante cose non giuste nella vita. Ma se una persona si trova in quelle condizioni, non svilisco la sua sofferenza mettendoci il carico di una sua presunta inadeguatezza. Il tempo in queste cose ha un valore assolutamente relativo, non ci sono tempi massimi o minimi.
> Per quanto riguarda l'investire sul partner o su noi stessi.... è un discorso che leggo spesso.
> Abbiamo investito su noi stessi, alzato il ponte levatoio, messi i coccodrilli nel fossato e adesso... siamo sicuri, no? Siamo completamente al sicuro nella fortezza, chi vuole entrare deve bussare e io decido come e per quanto tempo dargli ospitalità. Posso misurare quanto vino mescere e cosa mettere in tavola. Un modo di vivere la vita, certamente. Ma non l'unico.
> C'è chi decide di lasciare aperte porte e finestre e di assumersi il rischio di far entrare gli altri, di mettere a disposizione tutto ciò che ha, di non custodire nulla per sè.
> ...



Andiamoci a gradi cercando di risponderci.
Parli di svilimenti e via discorrendo, parli di presunta inadeguatezza..... e anche stavolta mi sta bene potrei quotarti, d'altronde io non ho parlato di inadeguatezze o di svilimenti, e mi ritengo di quotarti. ma eliminando e trovandoci d'accordo su quello sopra riportato di cosa parliamo? cioè se siamo d'accordo su questo passo a cosa andiamo incontro su cosa dobbiamo appoggiarci come discorso in base a quello che stiamo discutendo? a cosa dobbiamo imputare l'imputabile se vogliamo accettare questo termine, "imputabile"


Parli di ponte levatoio, di coccodrilli e.... non so se ti ho ben capito, rispondo nella maniera in cui ho percepito quello che hai scritto. I ponti o altro ancora sono soltanto una maniera per dare forza chi vuole sentirsi forte e protetto dall'esperienza acquisita; questi verranno sgretolati e ridotti in cenere nel momento in cui le barriere si toglieranno da sole, perchè soltanto eliminandole si ritorna a vivere, e vivere vuol dire oltre che essere felici anche un'altra possibilità di sofferenza, e non. 

Concludi in una maniera che mi piace . Il sole che illumina nuovamente, questo bisognerebbe farlo il più presto possibile, ed è quello che discuto io quando parlo di tempi, di tempi che sono soggettivi ma dettati probabilmente da quello che io scrissi originariamente, sempre a parere mio esaltati da vari modus vivendi.

Una domanda potrebbe farci riflettere, perchè alcuni hanno quella "rigenerazione" che li "guarisce" subito, mentre altri per anni ed anni soffrono.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Verde mio.
> Non sono d'accordo sul neretto, ritengo che ci siano mille  motivazioni oltre al fatto che i tradimenti per me, non hanno tutti lo stesso impatto ma il resto sono in totale accordo.



Menomale che non abbiano tutti lo stesso impatto,vuol dire che ci sono opinioni e modi e maniere diverse di reagire.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah no?


Ma anche si. Se si vuole.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e peraltro, quando nessuno più poteva smentirla. Vabbè.


Penso che non fosse l'unica a saperlo, oltre a lei ed a Fellini stesso.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ha raccontato la Milo dopo la morte sia di Fellini, sia della Masina. Nel frattempo lei era stata l'amante di altri, tra cui Craxi, e ha avuto altre lunghe relazioni.





Minerva ha detto:


> con il suo solito buon gusto





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e peraltro, quando nessuno più poteva smentirla.  Vabbè.


Gia lo aveva scritto nel "libro dei sogni" lui stesso medesimo...


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Gia lo aveva scritto nel "libro dei sogni" lui stesso medesimo...


certo .
ma la milo ha il gusto per i dettagli e gli scoop.
nel tempo ha voluto parlare di eutanasia dicendo che aveva ucciso la madre
ha raccontato craxi secondo lei e le sue debolezze 
ha fatto finta che suo figlio asvesse un incidente e glielo dicessero  in diretta 
è stata coinvolta in una o più truffe 
un'anima candida


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso che non fosse l'unica a saperlo, oltre a lei ed a Fellini stesso.


ma non che avessero una storia, quello era risaputo. Non ho letto il libro(l'avrà scritto lei?) ma ho visto un'intervista in cui lei ne parlava e... lei è stata molto crudele, ha detto cose molto pesanti.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non che avessero una storia, quello era risaputo. Non ho letto il libro(l'avrà scritto lei?) ma ho visto un'intervista in cui lei ne parlava e... *lei è stata molto crudele, ha detto cose molto pesanti*.


Cioè?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Andiamoci a gradi cercando di risponderci.
> Parli di svilimenti e via discorrendo, parli di presunta inadeguatezza..... e anche stavolta mi sta bene potrei quotarti, d'altronde io non ho parlato di inadeguatezze o di svilimenti, e mi ritengo di quotarti. ma eliminando e trovandoci d'accordo su quello sopra riportato di cosa parliamo? cioè se siamo d'accordo su questo passo a cosa andiamo incontro su cosa dobbiamo appoggiarci come discorso in base a quello che stiamo discutendo? a cosa dobbiamo imputare l'imputabile se vogliamo accettare questo termine, "imputabile"
> 
> 
> ...


Mettiamo un po' di punti: io ho parlato di inadeguatezza perchè, se tu mi dici che persone che non sono più bambini, dopo una vita passata accanto ad una persona, dopo aver condiviso tutto e confidato in quella persona, si rivelano IMMATURE quando, tradite da questa, faticano a risollevarsi, TU stai dicendo che queste persone sono inadeguate.
E ... ti dico che, saranno pure immature, ma hanno vissuto una grande esperienza, aprendosi ad un'altra persona totalmente, non tenendo la contabilità di quello che hanno investito.
Sicuramente un'esperienza diversa da chi invece ha sempre investito PRIMA su sè stesso poi sulla coppia.
Chiaramente l'effetto che ha il tradimento su persone diverse... è diverso.
Ma io non mi permetto di dire che chi non ha subìto pesantemente l'effetto di un tradimento e si è prontamente sollevato ha la profondità emozionale di una pozzanghera. Perchè io ho il mio dolore... e me lo tengo io, così come l'altro ha il suo. Sono scelte di vita, e come tali esigono rispetto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?


Disse che Fellini era rimasto con la Masina solo per pietà. Una cosa orribile da dirsi, fosse stata anche vera.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Disse che Fellini era rimasto con la Masina solo per pietà. Una cosa orribile da dirsi, fosse stata anche vera.


franca rame un giorno che non ne poteva più diceva che questi uomini carismatici hanno donne che li considerano sempre giovani e belli ed è estremamente scomodo stargli accanto.
però poi non lo ha lasciato.
 lei sbottò durante un'intervista con la carrà dichiarando che lo avrebbe mollato,lui sì divertì perché trovò che sua moglie era una tosta e le fece una dichiarazione pubblica.
e fra poco anche loro moriranno insieme.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mettiamo un po' di punti: io ho parlato di inadeguatezza perchè, se tu mi dici che persone che non sono più bambini, dopo una vita passata accanto ad una persona, dopo aver condiviso tutto e confidato in quella persona, si rivelano IMMATURE quando, tradite da questa, faticano a risollevarsi, TU stai dicendo che queste persone sono inadeguate.
> E ... ti dico che, saranno pure immature, ma hanno vissuto una grande esperienza, aprendosi ad un'altra persona totalmente, non tenendo la contabilità di quello che hanno investito.
> Sicuramente un'esperienza diversa da chi invece ha sempre investito PRIMA su sè stesso poi sulla coppia.
> Chiaramente l'effetto che ha il tradimento su persone diverse... è diverso.
> *Ma io non mi permetto di dire che chi non ha subìto pesantemente l'effetto di un tradimento e si è prontamente sollevato ha la profondità emozionale di una pozzanghera. Perchè io ho il mio dolore... e me lo tengo io, così come l'altro ha il suo. Sono scelte di vita, e come tali esigono rispetto.*


*
*
Non ci siamo.

Perchè, mai scritto quello che tu hai capito.

Ho scritto che investire su stessi è prioritario, non ho scritto che investire su stessi implichi non essere adeguati a dare dimostrazione di amore o altro, anzi, investire su stessi da la possibilità di poter dare ancora di più. 

Dove si evince che io abbia scritto quello nerettato. perchè non era questo il senso di quello che scrivevo, ma ben altro.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2013)

lui era dario fo, naturalmente., non fellini


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> franca rame un giorno che non ne poteva più diceva che questi uomini carismatici hanno donne che li considerano sempre giovani e belli ed è estremamente scomodo stargli accanto.
> però poi non lo ha lasciato.
> lei sbottò durante un'intervista con la carrà dichiarando che lo avrebbe mollato,lui sì divertì perché trovò che sua moglie era una tosta e le fece una dichiarazione pubblica.
> e fra poco anche loro moriranno insieme.


me la ricordo bene:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> *Unica parola valida chiamasi immaturità, scarsa conoscenza di se stessi e attitudine alla sofferenza*. Nel momento in cui si ha la possibilità di poter soffrire con "ragione" ( che ragione non è) hai quella clausola sociale che ti da ragione ed input ad una sofferenza ricercata ed apprezzata per status.
> 
> Questo potrebbe sembrare un discorso cinico ma no lo è, è soltanto l'esposizione alquanto criticabile della fragilità di emozioni, sensazioni ed emotività consciamente cercate e volute.


non l'ho mica scritto io, questo.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2013)

acheo mi sta un po' sulle balle.così , chissà


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

Fellini semplicemente IMMENSOOOOOOOO....

ehehehehehehehehehe....

[video=youtube;hnW6M5TIj0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnW6M5TIj0Y[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non l'ho mica scritto io, questo.



Sticazzi! scusami ma...


Quindi da questa frase mia,  dico quello che tu hai scritto in questa maniera? *Ma io non mi permetto di dire che chi non ha subìto pesantemente l'effetto di un tradimento e si è prontamente sollevato ha la profondità emozionale di una pozzanghera. Perchè io ho il mio dolore... e me lo tengo io, così come l'altro ha il suo. Sono scelte di vita, e come tali esigono rispetto. 

Sticazzi!





*


----------



## Hellseven (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo non riesco a seguirti, il neretto non mi è chiaro - salvo sticazzi che è scritto a caratteri cubitali-: qual'è il pomo della discordia? Giudizi discordanti sulla gradazione di dolore in chi ha subito un tradimento?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> acheo mi sta un po' sulle balle.così , chissà


Comunque con Dr. Manhattan non c'entra un piffero.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> acheo mi sta un po' sulle balle.così , chissà


Tranne Sbriciolata e qualche altra madre di famiglia doc dimmi chi non ti ci sta o chi non ti ci è stato.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo .
> ma la milo ha il gusto per i dettagli e gli scoop.
> nel tempo ha voluto parlare di eutanasia dicendo che aveva ucciso la madre
> ha raccontato craxi secondo lei e le sue debolezze
> ...



mai detto che sia un'anima candida...
ribadisco che come attrice mi piace...
Gli scoop non mi interessano ...
d'altronde anche Amanda Lear per farsi un nome 
disse di essere stata un uomo


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Acheo non riesco a seguirti, il neretto non mi è chiaro - salvo sticazzi che è scritto a caratteri cubitali-: qual'è il pomo della discordia? Giudizi discordanti sulla gradazione di dolore in chi ha subito un tradimento?



Il neretto è l'interpretazione che hanno dato ad una mia frase.

Non era assolutamente quello che scrivevo io. 


Questa la frase che scrissi io: *Unica parola valida chiamasi immaturità, scarsa conoscenza di se stessi e attitudine alla sofferenza.*


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mai detto che sia un'anima candida...
> ribadisco che come attrice mi piace...
> Gli scoop non mi interessano ...
> d'altronde anche Amanda Lear per farsi un nome
> disse di essere stata un uomo


E se non era vero poco ci mancava.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Sticazzi! scusami ma...
> 
> 
> Quindi da questa frase mia, dico quello che tu hai scritto in questa maniera? *Ma io non mi permetto di dire che chi non ha subìto pesantemente l'effetto di un tradimento e si è prontamente sollevato ha la profondità emozionale di una pozzanghera. Perchè io ho il mio dolore... e me lo tengo io, così come l'altro ha il suo. Sono scelte di vita, e come tali esigono rispetto.
> ...


Oddio santo... no.
Così... come.
Era un paragone.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Il neretto è l'interpretazione che hanno dato ad una mia frase.
> 
> Non era assolutamente quello che scrivevo io.
> 
> ...


Però Acheo, pur sapendo che voi Achei avete una tendenza innata alla belligeranza soprattutto quando si tratta di tradimenti D) volevo dirti che può capitare di interpretare male uno scritto altrui. pensa che persino le leggi sono soggette ad interpretazione, pensa un pò. Potremmo pur sbagliare noi comuni mortali qui sopra, no?:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio santo... no.
> Così... come.
> Era un paragone.



Bene. sottolineo senza polemica che mi estraneo totalmente dal paragone.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Bene. sottolineo senza polemica che mi estraneo totalmente dal paragone.


ma... non puoi. Vabbè, lascia stare, non ci capiamo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Acheo non riesco a seguirti, il neretto non mi è chiaro - salvo sticazzi che è scritto a caratteri cubitali-: qual'è il pomo della discordia? Giudizi discordanti sulla gradazione di dolore in chi ha subito un tradimento?


Si credo sia quello il pomo... Ma il dolore che si prova a seguito di un tradimento si percepisce in modo diverso di caso in caso ed è soggetto ad più variabili  ( quanto  si ama la persona che ci ha tradito, che aspettative si erano riposte nella relazione in atto, le motivazioni che hanno causato il tradimento ect,)È per questo che avevo  posto la domanda ad acheo se si stava orientando sulla dipendenza affettiva perché un tradimento subito da chi soffre di questa "sindrome" può essere difficilmente superabile, in altri caso si supera con il tempo e  i modi  che ognuno elabora secondo proprie dinamiche


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> non ti sembra un po' caro il prezzo che adesso io sto per pagare??


parole?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A tua moglie basterebbe scoprire che hai un cellulare a lei sconosciuto. O che hai fatto salire un'altra sulla vostra auto a cui lei lega cose belle fatte insieme.


A lei basterebbe sapere che ha la macchina


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dio me ne scampi.........
> non e'stata solo una..quell'auto e'stata mitica...sai Brunetta l'ho appena venduta,e l'ultima sera che l'ho vista in garage..quanti ricordi.
> 
> la nuova e'ancora vergine..ma lo sara'per poco...


visto, ci sono andato vicino :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranne Sbriciolata e qualche altra madre di famiglia doc dimmi chi non ti ci sta o chi non ti ci è stato.


hai ragione


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però Acheo, pur sapendo che voi Achei avete una tendenza innata alla belligeranza soprattutto quando si tratta di tradimenti D) volevo dirti che può capitare di interpretare male uno scritto altrui. pensa che persino le leggi sono soggette ad interpretazione, pensa un pò. Potremmo pur sbagliare noi comuni mortali qui sopra, no?:smile:


Cantami o diva
del pelide achille l'ira funesta....


----------



## Hellseven (29 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cantami o diva
> del pelide achille l'ira funesta....


Esatto, mi riferivo proprio a quel genere di Acheo :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... non puoi. Vabbè, lascia stare, non ci capiamo.


Come non può eh?
Ma dove siamo qui 
tutti mariti obbedienti?

Se lui vuole star fuori dal paragone....one one one...

Chi sei tu per impedirlo? EH?

E' ora di finirla con queste utenti comandone...

Un uomo fa quello che vuole no?
Dopo aver ubbidito alla moglie no?:carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Esatto, mi riferivo proprio a quel genere di Acheo :carneval:


Hellseven hai appena vinto una bottiglia
quella immane minchiata che ho scritto 
citando omero
era il mio 30milesimo post

e pensare che ero lì a scervellarmi per dire qualcosa di geniale e profondo...e invece no...dimmi te...

tu mi hai fatto ridere e la frittata...


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

potrebbe essere jesus :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> potrebbe essere jesus :mrgreen:


Naaaaaaaaaaaaa
Jesus 
non si metterebbe mai un nick
generico

Dai su....
Se fosse Jesus
si sarebbe loggato come Agamennone
come minimo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cantami o diva
> del pelide achille l'ira funesta....


... che infiniti addusse lutti agli Achei, molte anzitempo all'Orco generose travolse alme d'eroi...
ma che bei ricordi.
Ovvio, io conoscevo la mamma di Achille, Teti.
Un po' protettiva.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... che infiniti addusse lutti agli Achei, molte anzitempo all'Orco generose travolse alme d'eroi...
> ma che bei ricordi.
> Ovvio, io conoscevo la mamma di Achille, Teti.
> Un po' protettiva.


Ma dimmi te dove sono andato a sprecare il mio trentamillesimo post...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo .
> ma la milo ha il gusto per i dettagli e gli scoop.
> nel tempo ha voluto parlare di eutanasia dicendo che aveva ucciso la madre
> ha raccontato craxi secondo lei e le sue debolezze
> ...


E' di quelle persone che fanno della loro vita una sceneggiatura e ci credono.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> A lei basterebbe sapere che ha la macchina





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> visto, ci sono andato vicino :rotfl:


Ma Lothar avrà percepito quanti si aspettano che faccia la fine della "gatta che è andata al lardo"?


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma Lothar avrà percepito quanti si aspettano che faccia la fine della "gatta che è andata al lardo"?


Secondo me Lothar è come Belusconi nel raccontare balle, hanno entrambi l'indole del piazzista capace di vendere sabbia ai beduini: per convinzione, forma mentis, forza di persuasione, sangue freddo sono certo che se anche fosse colto in flagranza di adulterio dall'amata moglie sarebbe capacissimo di sostenere la parte classica del traditore che adduce di essere vittima di un equivoco, di un errore di valutazione, di un complotto e negare l'evidenza usque ad mortem. E come Silvio ha convinto 10 milioni di concittadini, non escludo che Lothar - che mi è molto simpatico perché è il mio esatto opposto e dalle persone altre da sè si può solo imparare e il confronto con loro aricchisce ed aiuta a capire meglio il mondo - possa farla franca. :up:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio santo... no.
> Così... come.
> Era un paragone.


Io trovo buono il paragone. Certo facendo distinguo tra relazione e relazione e tradimento e tradimento. Conta moltissimo il patto su cui è basato il rapporto. Per citare un caso limite, Daniele ricorda sempre che "lei sapeva" cioè riferisce le premesse e le aspettative di rispetto che c'erano nel rapporto. C'è chi si mette insieme dando per scontato che ci saranno tradimenti perché rientra nella (loro) natura umana e si sentiranno traditi solo se vedranno messe in pericolo altre cose. C'è chi inizia un rapporto con altre premesse e se vedrà tradite quelle premesse e in relazione alla gravità di quel tradimento si sentirà tradito e potrà soffrire e poi superare il tradimento. Non capisco perché qualcuno possa pensare di potersi arrogare il diritto di dire a qualcuno che sta soffrendo per una sciocchezza. Al contrario non trovo invece strano che si possa scrivere, come hai scritto tu, che chi non soffre è poco profondo perché un rapporto che nelle sue premesse non prevede come gravissimo il tradimento (di qualsiasi tipo) è un rapporto che non ha alcun fondamento. Chi qui sostiene di non aver mai considerato la fedeltà importante però si sentirebbe profondamente ferito se vedesse tradito il patto economico e solidaristico che sta alla base del suo rapporto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Secondo me Lothar è come Belusconi nel raccontare balle, hanno entrambi l'indole del piazzista capace di vendere sabbia ai beduini: per convinzione, forma mentis, forza di persuasione, sangue freddo sono certo che se anche fosse colto in flagranza di adulterio dall'amata moglie sarebbe capacissimo di sostenere la parte classica del traditore che adduce di essere vittima di un equivoco, di un errore di valutazione, di un complotto e negare l'evidenza usque ad mortem. E come Silvio ha convinto 10 milioni di concittadini, non escludo che Lothar - che mi è molto simpatico perché è il mio esatto opposto e dalle persone altre da sè si può solo imparare e il confronto con loro aricchisce ed aiuta a capire meglio il mondo - possa farla franca. :up:


Veronica non se l'è bevuta :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veronica non se l'è bevuta :mexican::mexican:


Credo che fino a un certo punto bevesse, eccome. Poi quando il troppo è diventato troppo s'è fatta due conti. ma Lotharone è ancora vergine di scoperta


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo che fino a un certo punto bevesse, eccome. Poi quando il troppo è diventato troppo s'è fatta due conti. ma Lotharone è ancora vergine di scoperta


Fino a un certo punto ha pensato che la situazione potesse essere discreta e controllabile. Poi ha capito che sarebbe stata uno zimbello. Ma non si è bevuta nulla.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma Lothar avrà percepito quanti si aspettano che faccia la fine della "gatta che è andata al lardo"?


oh ma che ''amici''che ho qua'dentro..pure la gufa ora....


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Secondo me Lothar è come Belusconi nel raccontare balle, hanno entrambi l'indole del piazzista capace di vendere sabbia ai beduini: per convinzione, forma mentis, forza di persuasione, sangue freddo sono certo che se anche fosse colto in flagranza di adulterio dall'amata moglie sarebbe capacissimo di sostenere la parte classica del traditore che adduce di essere vittima di un equivoco, di un errore di valutazione, di un complotto e negare l'evidenza usque ad mortem. E come Silvio ha convinto 10 milioni di concittadini, non escludo che Lothar - che mi è molto simpatico perché è il mio esatto opposto e dalle persone altre da sè si può solo imparare e il confronto con loro aricchisce ed aiuta a capire meglio il mondo - possa farla franca. :up:


hai presente chi sia Veronica Lario e la causa che ha in corso?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oh ma che ''amici''che ho qua'dentro..pure la gufa ora....


no no dài micione che io tifo perchè non ti tanino mai.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veronica non se l'è bevuta :mexican::mexican:


Veronica si è fatta bellamente i cazzi suoi e quando non le ha fatto più comodo ha agito per come più le andava meglio......lasciamo perdere che mi parte un embolo che non finisce più


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fino a un certo punto ha pensato che la situazione potesse essere discreta e controllabile. Poi ha capito che sarebbe stata uno zimbello. Ma non si è bevuta nulla.


E' per questo che ho precisato che Lothar parte da punteggio zero, almeno da quanto racconta. Sembra che sua moglie non sosospetti nulla.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Veronica si è fatta bellamente io cazzi suoi e quando non le ha fatto più comodo ha agito per come più le andava meglio......lasciamo perdere che mi parte un embolo che non finisce più*


Quoto


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' di quelle persone che fanno della loro vita una sceneggiatura e ci credono.


Buaaaaa...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oh ma che ''amici''che ho qua'dentro..pure la gufa ora....


la barbagianna....

sai nel mio dialetto...civetta...insomma...

si dice la ciua

che è un altro modo per dire....la mona, la fritola...la...to amata....no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Veronica si è fatta bellamente i cazzi suoi e quando non le ha fatto più comodo ha agito per come più le andava meglio......lasciamo perdere che mi parte un embolo che non finisce più


Veronica (che neanche si chiama Veronica. E' sempre stata con un nick con lui :carneval ha sposato Silvio mica Alcide


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Secondo me Lothar è come Belusconi nel raccontare balle, hanno entrambi l'indole del piazzista capace di vendere sabbia ai beduini: per convinzione, forma mentis, forza di persuasione, sangue freddo sono certo che se anche fosse colto in flagranza di adulterio dall'amata moglie sarebbe capacissimo di sostenere la parte classica del traditore che adduce di essere vittima di un equivoco, di un errore di valutazione, di un complotto e negare l'evidenza usque ad mortem. E come Silvio ha convinto 10 milioni di concittadini, non escludo che Lothar - che mi è molto simpatico perché è il mio esatto opposto e dalle persone altre da sè si può solo imparare e il confronto con loro aricchisce ed aiuta a capire meglio il mondo - possa farla franca. :up:


Ciao Hell..ammiro molto Silvio e stavolta l'ho pure votato,ma lui e'altra categoria....vero io sono bravo venditore,ma mai quanto Lui.

Hell..per non essere beccati basta evitare il cell ufficiale,e il pc a casa la sera,oppure farlo brevemente in condizioni di massima sicurezza..ovverossia spalle al muro,e unico accesso al salone sotto controllo.Poi gli''incontri''sono sempre nella vicina citta'...in zone dove non ho conoscenze..e ci vorrebbe proprio grande sfiga...


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> la barbagianna....
> 
> sai nel mio dialetto...civetta...insomma...
> 
> ...


qui'e'pieno anche di torde amico mio...oltre alle mitiche fagiane....a proposito a momenti domenica ne accoppo una in bici...ahahahhah...


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Hell..ammiro molto Silvio e stavolta l'ho pure votato,ma lui e'altra categoria....vero io sono bravo venditore,ma mai quanto Lui.
> 
> Hell..per non essere beccati basta evitare il cell ufficiale,e il pc a casa la sera,o*ppure farlo brevemente in condizioni di massima sicurezza..ovverossia spalle al muro,e unico accesso al salone sotto controllo.*Poi gli''incontri''sono sempre nella vicina citta'...in zone dove non ho conoscenze..e ci vorrebbe proprio grande sfiga...


Lothar questa è una notizia che mi sconvolge molto.
Hai sempre sostenuto (ed è ormai leggenda qui sul Forum) che il cellulare per le prede prescelte mai e poi mai deve lasciare l'ufficio: ora apprendo, con terrore, che qualche volta penetra in casa e che addirittura - ANATEMA !!!! - lo usi nel salone con tua moglie in casa.
Lothar che succede? Stai alzando la posta in gioco? Vuoi rendere la cosa più piacevolemente pericolosa? permettimi di dire che oggi hai confessato di derogare al tuo primo e supremo comandamento: mai introdurre il figacellulare in casa.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lothar questa è una notizia che mi sconvolge molto.
> Hai sempre sostenuto (ed è ormai leggenda qui sul Forum) che il cellulare per le prede prescelte mai e poi mai deve lasciare l'ufficio: ora apprendo, con terrore, che qualche volta penetra in casa e che addirittura - ANATEMA !!!! - lo usi nel salone con tua moglie in casa.
> Lothar che succede? Stai alzando la posta in gioco? Vuoi rendere la cosa più piacevolemente pericolosa? permettimi di dire che oggi hai confessato di derogare al tuo primo e supremo comandamento: mai introdurre il figacellulare in casa.


Non è il cellulare è il pc (immagino portatile) che poi porta con sé. Non considera che anche lui, ogni tanto, dorme o fa la doccia e il pc resta abbandonato e si possono ritrovare cose, anche tolte dalla cronologia :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veronica (che neanche si chiama Veronica. E' sempre stata con un nick con lui :carneval ha sposato Silvio mica Alcide


Non ti seguo...


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lothar questa è una notizia che mi sconvolge molto.
> Hai sempre sostenuto (ed è ormai leggenda qui sul Forum) che il cellulare per le prede prescelte mai e poi mai deve lasciare l'ufficio: ora apprendo, con terrore, che qualche volta penetra in casa e che addirittura - ANATEMA !!!! - lo usi nel salone con tua moglie in casa.
> Lothar che succede? Stai alzando la posta in gioco? Vuoi rendere la cosa più piacevolemente pericolosa? permettimi di dire che oggi hai confessato di derogare al tuo primo e supremo comandamento: mai introdurre il figacellulare in casa.


capito male...cell e'murato nella scrivania...a casa uso tablet,ma per 3 minuti.e sai come??ero sul divano del salone,spalle al muro...piano interrato era vuoto,tutti al secondo..e per scendere tanti gradini..luci che si accendono..insomma faccio a tempo a cancellare.in tutta tranquillita'.....


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> capito male...*cell e'murato nella scrivania*...a casa uso tablet,ma per 3 minuti.e sai come??ero sul divano del salone,spalle al muro...piano interrato era vuoto,tutti al secondo..e per scendere tanti gradini..luci che si accendono..*insomma faccio a tempo a cancellare.in tutta tranquillita'*.....


:mrgreen::rotfl: Ci vuole molto sangue freddo


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti seguo...


Criticavi Veronica ma ha sposato Silvio. E' stata tradita con donne ma sapeva che elemento era ed è ben al corrente dei suoi affari. Non è certo una colombella.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Criticavi Veronica ma ha sposato Silvio. E' stata tradita con donne ma sapeva che elemento era ed è ben al corrente dei suoi affari. Non è certo una colombella.


anche perchè lei era l'amante, con figli nati fuori dal matrimonio in svizzera, non riconosciuti inizialmente, quando lui era sposato con la prima moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche perchè lei era l'amante, con figli nati fuori dal matrimonio in svizzera, non riconosciuti inizialmente, quando lui era sposato con la prima moglie.


Se è per quello ha anche abortito in Svizzera all'ottavo mese.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Marò siete aggiornatissime: sapete i fatti di Veronica quasi più di lei stessa .:up:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche perchè lei era l'amante, con figli nati fuori dal matrimonio in svizzera, non riconosciuti inizialmente, quando lui era sposato con la prima moglie.


Ma a parte questo, mentre lui trombava allegramente lei non era a casa a cucinare, accudire i figli e far tornare i conti a fine mese.
Si è sempre fatta i cazzi suoi (amanti compresi) e le è andata bene per anni. Sapeva tutto quello che faceva lui ma non le interessava.
Se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta manco la moglie di rapresentanza è stata capace di fare.
Poi quando ha creduto che lui fosse in caduta libera ha pensato bene di farsi due conti e divorziare
Sono quasi certa che se avesse saputo che alla fine lui si sarebbe salvato ancora una volta, con il piffero che chiedeva il divorzio......


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Marò siete aggiornatissime: sapete i fatti di Veronica quasi più di lei stessa .:up:


Ha scritto una autobiografia con Maria Latella, non è gossip.


----------

